# Flashmob => ¿movilización relámpago?



## blasita

Buenas tardes a todos:

_Flashmob_: Baile multitudinario en un espacio público en el que todos los participantes deben ejecutar la misma coreografía. (Es la definición más popular en Internet; yo la he cogido de aquí: http://www.fundeu.es/noticia/vuvucela-hashtag-sindegate-las-20-palabras-que-nos-dejo-2010-3174/).

He preguntado a la Fundéu para ver qué termino recomiendan ellos usar en lugar de este anglicismo y me han dicho que no han encontrado "un equivalente idóneo en español".  En el diccionario de inglés-español de la casa se da como traducción "quedada", lo que no tiene sentido para mí.

La oración en la que lo quiero emplear es la siguiente: "La asociación X ha organizado para el próximo sábado 24 de mayo un _flashmob _solidario en la plaza Y para mostrar su apoyo a la causa Z".

Luego esta es mi pregunta: ¿qué término usaríais en lugar de "flashmob"?

Gracias.


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola, Blasita.

Pues si en el caso de tu frase realmente se trata de un «baile multitudinario», yo lo diría así tal cual si quieres evitar el palabro. ¿O tal vez «coreografía»?

De todas formas, no vale para todos los casos, ya que un _flashmob_ no se trata siempre de un baile.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

A todo eso que comentáis le falta algo importante que convierte al "flashmob"en algo diferente a una quedada o coreografía: los participantes se juntan de repente en un lugar público, y se dispersan una vez terminado el acto (que no suele ser convencional).

Ello hace que sin una tradición de palabra equivalente en español, o se usa el anglicismo o se usa una explicación de varias palabras en español. Quizás performance o acción relámpago.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Dexterciyo:

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Sí, en este caso está claro que es en un sitio público (una plaza), así que si usamos "baile multitudinario" solamente quedaría incluir el detalle de la coreografía. Me gustaría que fuera lo más fiel al original y lo más breve posible, preferiblemente una sola palabra.

Y lo cierto es que también me gustaría encontrar un equivalente en español válido en otros contextos. Si se usa "baile multitudinario", el problema que yo veo es que se pierde algo importante: que es un espacio público y que todos los participantes siguen una coreografía establecida.

Esta es mi cruzada, espero que no imposible.

Un saludo.

Edito: estaba escribiendo a la vez que Jonno mandaba su mensaje. Muchas gracias también a ti.


----------



## germanbz

Estoy con Jonno. Hablamos de un concepto inexistente en nuestra lengua. Baile multitudinario es muy general, puede ser desde un concurso de jotas a una clase multitudinaria de aeróbic en la calle.

El "flashmob" para serlo tiene que tener una serie de características que en español, tendrías necesariamente que enumerarlas o explicar la acción.


----------



## dexterciyo

Jonno said:


> A todo eso que comentáis le falta algo importante que convierte al "flashmob"en algo diferente a una quedada o coreografía: los participantes se juntan de repente en un lugar público, y se dispersan una vez terminado el acto (que no suele ser convencional).  Ello hace que sin una tradición de palabra equivalente en español, o se usa el anglicismo o se usa una explicación de varias palabras en español. Quizás performance o acción relámpago.



Estoy de acuerdo. Pienso que son tantos los matices que incluye la palabra que no se pueden, o no es necesario según el contexto, recoger todos.

A propósito de lo que mencionas de "juntarse de repente", que al fin y al cabo es lo que es _flashmob_, no estoy seguro de que se aplique al contexto que nos propone Blasita. Puesto que es algo organizado y divulgado, de formal oficial parece, no da esa percepción de espontaneidad que realmente tiene la expresión inglesa.

Un saludo.


----------



## ukimix

Me parece que 'baile multitudinario' no da la idea de que todos deben realizar la misma coreografía, sino sólo la de que muchos bailan. ¿Que tal 'coreografía masiva'? No veo que la expresión indique que la gente se puso intencionalmente una cita para encontrarse en el lugar, de modo que se puede aplicar a los casos en los que la gente simplemente llega desprevenidamente y se une a la coreografía. (Siempre me sorprende cómo en el inglés es tan fácil inventar nuevas palabras, en comparación con lo menos fácil que resulta en español.) Saludo.

Si fueramos a inventar, podría ser algo como: maxicoreografía...


----------



## Jonno

dexterciyo said:


> A propósito de lo que mencionas de "juntarse de repente", que al fin y al cabo es lo que es _flashmob_, no estoy seguro de que se aplique al contexto que nos propone Blasita. Puesto que es algo organizado y divulgado, de formal oficial parece, no da esa percepción de espontaneidad que realmente tiene la expresión inglesa.


El "flashmob" no es totalmente espontáneo, se organiza previamente y la gente queda en un lugar y a una hora para hacerlo. Lo que sí es cierto es que los canales que se usan son las redes sociales, mensajes con el teléfono, el boca a boca, etc. y en este caso no es así, sino que lo organiza y anuncia una asociación.


----------



## Gabriel

¿De dónde viene "flashmob"?. "Flash" debe ser por el relámpago (por lo efímero de la situación), y mob supongo que de "mobilize".

Si Blasita quiere respetar lo mejor posible el original, tal vez "movilización relámpago" (movilizar: 1. tr. Poner en actividad o movimiento. U. t. c. prnl. 2. tr. Convocar, incorporar a filas, poner en pie de guerra tropas u otros elementos militares. U. t. en sent. fig.)

Para hacerlo más explícito tal vez una "coreografía relámpago". Lo del espacio público ya estaba aclarado en el texto. Faltaría el concepto de que no es una muestra de un grupo de artistas, sino que se espera la participación popular. Entonces podría ser "coreografía popular relámpago". En fin, cuanto más aclaramos más largo se vuelve.


----------



## Xiscomx

> La oración en la que lo quiero emplear es la siguiente: "La asociación X ha organizado para el próximo sábado 24 de mayo un _flashmob_ solidario en la plaza Y para mostrar su apoyo a la causa Z". Luego esta es mi pregunta: ¿qué término usaríais en lugar de "flashmob"?


Hola *blasita*:
Para crear neologismos es muy difícil sustraerse de los extranjerismos. La mayor dificultad estriba en que las definiciones españolas suelen ser largas. En su día tuvo mucho éxito la reunión de personas al aire libre para merendar; y a esto se le llamó *picnic*, dos sílabas que en sí no decían nada pero que a la postre todo el mundo entendió.
Ahora se trata de lo mismo o muy semblante y se ha creado el *flashmob*, también dos sílabas, que no me cabe la menor duda que también triunfará.
Hacer esto en castellano raya en lo imposible, pero apostando por las dos sílabas me decido por:
«"La asociación X ha organizado para el próximo sábado 24 de mayo un *pacnac* solidario en la plaza Y para mostrar su apoyo a la causa Z".
Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

Gabriel said:


> ¿De dónde viene "flashmob"?. "Flash" debe ser por el relámpago (por lo efímero de la situación), y mob supongo que de "mobilize".



"Mob" no viene de "mobilize", aunque estén emparentadas. Como verbo significa congregar, agrupar, apiñar..., y como sustantivo multitud, muchedumbre, gentío, turba...


----------



## olimpia91

Para que vayan los viejos también habría que decir que se trata de un _happening, _no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Elxenc

olimpia91 said:


> Para que vayan los viejos también habría que decir que se trata de un _happening, _no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol.



Gracias por haberte recordado de este término. Aunque entonces no se usaba con la misma intención que el "frashmob", en los happening se podía hacer de todo pintar, bailar, discursear, y otras cosas que no vienen al caso. 

Yo no creo que el inglés tenga más capacidad de crear nuevos términos, simplemente a alguien se le ocurre un nombre para algo que se hace, aparentemente nuevo, y ese término lo repiten y usan para eso en concreto. Les da igual su significado, que la mayoría de veces no tiene. Pregúntale a un inglés de la campiña que qué significa "flashmob" y verás la cara que pone. Somos nosotros que adoptamos el término, muchas veces sin intentar buscar si tenemos algo equivalente. De entrada chocamos con que el inglés casi monosilábico, cosa que el castellano casi lo contrario.
Puestos a sugerir que os parece: concentración-reivincativa. todo es cuestión de repetirla y repetirla. No hemos substituido week-end? 

Buenas noches,


----------



## dexterciyo

Jonno said:


> El "flashmob" no es totalmente espontáneo, se organiza previamente y la gente queda en un lugar y a una hora para hacerlo. Lo que sí es cierto es que los canales que se usan son las redes sociales, mensajes con el teléfono, el boca a boca, etc. y en este caso no es así, sino que lo organiza y anuncia una asociación.



A eso me refiero. Creo que me has entendido. La cuestión es hacer parecer a los demás, al público, que es algo "espontáneo", que se elabora todo de repente. En el caso que nos atañe, no parece que sea así.

Un saludo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

blasita said:


> Buenas tardes a todos:
> _Flashmob_: Baile multitudinario en un espacio público en el que todos los participantes deben ejecutar la misma coreografía. (Es la definición más popular en Internet; yo la he cogido de aquí: http://www.fundeu.es/noticia/vuvucela-hashtag-sindegate-las-20-palabras-que-nos-dejo-2010-3174/).




Lamento disentir, estimada blasita; un "flashmob" no implica baile, vd. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_mob



blasita said:


> [...]  En el diccionario de inglés-español de la casa se da como traducción "quedada", lo que no tiene sentido para mí.



¿Quieres decir que no entiendes la palabra "quedada", o que no estás de acuerdo en que sea la traducción adecuada de "flashmob"?
Busca en la red apariciones de "quedada" o de sus variantes "kedada", "kdada". Es una palabra muy empleada para describir eventos que se caracterizan por ser convocados por medios "modernos". La diferencia con los "flashmobs" es que no son "flashes", sino que pueden prologarse cuanto se quiera. Así que lo más exacto sería quizás "kedada relámpago"


----------



## Xiscomx

Otra. ¿Qué tal sonaría «mediatroupe»?


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias también a vosotros: Germán, Ukimix, Gabriel, Xisco, Olimpia, Elxenc y Quiviscumque.

Me gustaría aclarar brevemente un par de puntos, principalmente para dar respuesta al comentario de Quiviscumque. La definición que he dado está de acuerdo con mi contexto: mis disculpas si he confundido a alguien. Yo tengo muy claro en lo que consiste un "flashmob" por el inglés y quizás me haya faltado explicar más el concepto general para los que no lo conozcan.  Naturalmente que no implica solo bailar y que puede referirse a hacer otro tipo de cosas juntos. Esto ya lo había mencionado Dexterciyo al principio de esta conversación. Y sí, como dicen Jonno y Dexterciyo, se muestra como algo espontáneo.

Y no, a mí me sigue pareciendo que "quedada" no es una buena traducción porque, aunque se le añada algo más y probablemente los más jóvenes sí que lo puedan asociar con "flashmob", he visto que muchos otros de por aquí no lo harían. Para mí no es un término de uso común. Creo que puede llegar a ser una buena traducción en determinados contextos, pero no en general. Por ejemplo, mi texto está dirigido a todo tipo de personas.

Gracias por todas vuestras sugerencias (algunas pintorescas y muy imaginativas; todas estupendas): quién nos dice que no puedan asentarse y pasar a ser los términos de uso recomendado en español. Ya veremos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Gabriel

Oye Blasita, no nos dejes en las penumbras. 
¿Qué usarás o usaste para tu traducción?


----------



## Elxenc

Hola

Que os parece si en vez de flashmob empezáramos a utilizar algo cortito y bien nuestro; y le podemos dar el significado que queramos pues su campo semántico está próximo al significado inglés: _*hoy se hará un "ad-hoc" en tal barrio para conseguir mejoras en sus jardines.*_ Todo es cuestión de empezar a usarlo y al final la academia española nos lo reconocería, como hace con "palabros" peores. Al ser una locución latina está presente en, al menos, las lenguas que yo conozco.

*ad hoc**.*
 (Loc. lat.; literalmente 'para esto').
* 1.* expr. U. para referirse a lo que se dice o *hace solo para un fin determinado.*

* 2.* loc. adj. Adecuado, apropiado, *dispuesto especialmente para un fin.*

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados.

Si cuaja , pediré derechos de autor.

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Gabriel said:


> Oye Blasita, no nos dejes en las penumbras.
> ¿Qué usarás o usaste para tu traducción?


Hola de nuevo, Gabriel. No he podido arriesgar en este caso y, muy a mi pesar, he tenido que dejar el anglicismo y poner una nota aclaratoria. Pero tendré en cuenta otras posibilidades en el futuro.

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## ukimix

blasita said:


> Hola de nuevo, Gabriel. No he podido arriesgar en este caso y, muy a mi pesar, he tenido que dejar el anglicismo y poner una nota aclaratoria. Pero tendré en cuenta otras posibilidades en el futuro.
> 
> Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.



Mi honesto pensamiento: pierde el español, entonces. Lástima.


----------



## blasita

Estoy de acuerdo, estimado Ukimix. Pero a veces no depende solo de uno mismo. Soy partidaria de evitar a toda costa los extranjerismos en español y "flashmob" no es una excepción.


----------



## duvija

Es que la definición que pusiste al principio es incorrecta. Ni es solamente baile, ni lo hacen todos sino un grupo específico que está arreglado desde antes, ni se invita a nadie especialmente sino que escuchan/miran todos los que por casualidad están ahí. Quien dijo la palabra 'relámpago' tiene razón. Ahora falta combinarla con 'mob'... (creo que Blasita hizo bien en dejarla en inglés, pero por favor, en la aclaración, no uses la definición que pusiste al principio).


----------



## ukimix

Yo creo que lo del feo y lo de las estrujadas no importa. Pero Xiscomx tiene un punto lógico: si al final había que incluir una nota aclaratoria cualquiera fuese la expresión, entonces ¿por qué no haber usado un término más castizo y haberle hecho el quite al anglo? Saludo.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu aporte, Duvija. Sí, la nota aclaratoria no era una definición: conseguí usar algo personal, basándome también vuestras sugerencias.

Ukimix: ya he respondido a esto en el 22 (a veces no solo depende de la decisión de uno).

Me alegro mucho de haber abierto esta conversación y estoy segura de que, no solo yo, muchos otros compañeros se beneficiarán de ella: esta es mi única intención cuando abro un hilo en este foro.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Seguro que ya lo habéis hecho todos pero para que conste.
En la red se oscila entre:
- movilización / muchedumbre / multitud espontánea / repentina / relámpago / instantánea
Una mezcla entre cualquiera de los sustantivos y cualquiera de los adjetivos.

Según he podido comprobar, de momento, ninguna expresión se está imponiendo. Al tiempo .

Sé que no te ayuda en tu caso concreto de hoy, blasita .

Hasta luego


----------



## blasita

Buenos días, Martine:

 Todo me ayuda, gracias por tu aportación. Sí, pienso que, como es habitual, finalmente se impondrá un término en concreto y ya se considerará asentado, a lo que estáis contribuyendo todos aquí (a ver si la RAE nos pasa de una vez un sueldo ...). Por añadir algo más, tengo que decir que a mí lo de incluir "relámpago" me parece bastante acertado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Te propongo elegir la "mezcla" que más te gusta para que la añadamos al título.
Al ser WR una de las páginas que aparecen en los primeros resultados Google, participarás así al asentamiento de una de estas expresiones  (y así podrás postular en la RAE)


----------



## merquiades

_Flashmob_ significa "juntarse de repente".  Así lo entendería un anglófono que no sabe nada de estos encuentros.  No queda claro que haya baile o coreografía.  Lo sabemos nosotros porque hemos visto algún vídeo de miles de personas bailando durante cinco minutos en centros comerciales, plazas, y edificios, y por eso estamos enterados. Así que me gustan bastante las sugerencias de Cintia y añadiría otra:  encuentro relámpago


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Merquiades. "Encuentro relámpago" no está nada mal tampoco.





Cintia&Martine said:


> Te propongo elegir la "mezcla" que más te gusta para que la añadamos al título.
> Al ser WR una de las páginas que aparecen en los primeros resultados Google, participarás así al asentamiento de una de estas expresiones  (y así podrás postular en la RAE)


Uf, qué responsabilidad. Vale, gracias.

Creo que es muy posible que no exista actualmente una buena expresión en español que transmita el mismo significado que su original en inglés, que todos asocien directamente con "flashmob" y que sea de uso general. Sabía que todos nos ayudaríais a encontrar la mejor, gracias. Dicho esto, doy ahora mi opinión, aunque me gustaría contar con la de los compañeros también.

La traducción más literal ("multitud relámpago") no me gusta, aunque parece ser muy popular en Internet. Con respecto a "muchedumbre": ni siquiera la consideraría en este caso.

He seguido preguntado por la sugerencia de Quiviscumque ("quedada relámpago") y parece que tiene más tirón del que yo creía entre algunos de por aquí. El problema es que no creo que sea un uso tan general.

Si tuviera que elegir una, me quedaría con "movilización relámpago".  Pero para mí "movilización" suele tener connotaciones políticas o sociales, distintas de las normales del "flashmob". Además, es una palabra algo larga.

Todo esto dejando aparte las palabras inventadas (yo tengo otra: "rapimovi").

Pero que conste que no me he dado por vencida y sigo pensando. Si se me ocurre algo mejor, lo añadiré.


----------



## merquiades

blasita said:


> La traducción más literal ("multitud relámpago") no me gusta, aunque parece ser muy popular en Internet. Con respecto a "muchedumbre": ni siquiera la consideraría en este caso.
> 
> 
> Si tuviera que elegir una, me quedaría con "movilización relámpago".  Pero para mí "movilización" suele tener connotaciones políticas o sociales, distintas de las normales del "flashmob". Además, es una palabra algo larga.



No había pensado en el sustantivo _mob_ (muchedumbre) sino en el verbo _mob_ (juntarse rápidamente) o como acabáis de sugerir (movilizarse) que no se me había ocurrido.  Así que me encanta "movilización relámpago", incluso suena parecido a _mob_.  Como tienes el poder Blasita, podrías apocaparlo.  ¿Qué tal _mov'relámpago_ o "_movi-relampa_"? 

Por cierto, _Mob_ también tiene connotaciones negativas.


----------



## Gabriel

merquiades said:


> No había pensado en el sustantivo _mob_ (muchedumbre) sino en el verbo _mob_ (juntarse rápidamente) o como acabáis de sugerir (movilizarse) que no se me había ocurrido.  Así que me encanta "movilización relámpago", incluso suena parecido a _mob_.  Como tienes el poder Blasita, podrías apocaparlo.  ¿Qué tal _mov'relámpago_ o "_movi-relampa_"?



A mí también "movilización relámpago" es la que más me gusta, ¡y no crean que es porque la propuse yo! 

Y en tren de apocopar, ¿que tal "movilámpago"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gabriel said:


> A mí también "movilización relámpago" es la que más me gusta, ¡y no crean que es porque la propuse yo!


A mí también (y no es porque la propusiste tú )


----------



## merquiades

Gabriel said:


> A mí también "movilización relámpago" es la que más me gusta, ¡y no crean que es porque la propuse yo!
> 
> Y en tren de apocopar, ¿que tal "movilámpago"?



"Mañana habrá movilámpago en la Plaza de Colón a las 8.  Acudid en masa." 

Suena muy bien. 


Otra posibilidad:  Encuentrelámpago.


----------



## blasita

La verdad es que esos acortamientos-combinaciones no están nada mal.

Si se estima oportuno, por mi parte decidido para incluir en el título: _movilización relámpago_.


----------

